# EM6500SX Exhaust extension



## MICHIGAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Anyone make a bolt on exhaust extension kit for a Honda EM6500SX ?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

MICHIGAN said:


> Anyone make a bolt on exhaust extension kit for a Honda EM6500SX ?


This should work:








Honda EU6500is & EU7000is Generator Exhaust Extension | eBay


Remove the existing spark arrestor and bolt to muffler outlet, re-using exhaust gasket and bolts. Fits HONDA EU65/70is & EU6500/7000is.



www.ebay.com


----------



## MICHIGAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks , I saw that one . I have a EM not a EU . Haven't checked the dimensions of that kit , but I think the EU model is smaller. Do you have a EM and used this kit ?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

MICHIGAN said:


> I have a EM not a EU


All have a 389cc Honda engine with a similar muffler spark arrestor on most newer models. The adapter replaces the spark arrestor on some and bolts on over it on others.

That said, which of the EM6500SX variants do you have? The older ones use a different muffler.

EM6500SXK1 A *-* EAPC-1000001-9999999
EM6500SXK1 AC *-* EAPC-1000001-9999999
EM6500SXK1 ACH *-* EAPC-1000001-9999999
EM6500SXK1 AH *-* EAPC-1000001-9999999
EM6500SXK1 AN *-* EAPC-1000001-9999999
EM6500SXK1 ANH *-* EAPC-1000001-9999999
EM6500SXK1 AT *-* EAPC-1000001-9999999
EM6500SXK2 AG *-* EBJC-1500001-9999999
EM6500SXK2 AN *-* EBJC-1500001-9999999
EM6500SXK2 AT *-* EBJC-1000001-1499999
EM6500SXK2 AT1 *-* EBJC-1000001-1499999
EM6500SXK2 AT1/A *-* EBJC-1500001-9999999


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

MICHIGAN said:


> Anyone make a bolt on exhaust extension kit for a Honda EM6500SX ?


snap some pix of the outlet on the gen please
and use a tape or ruler for reference.


----------



## MICHIGAN (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

That looks like a K2 muffler, so I think an EU6500/7000 kit would work. Here's a more upscale one with an 8' hose: GenExhaust for Honda EU6500is/EU7000is Inverter 1" steel exhaust extension 8 ft | eBay
You could contact them and confirm whether your flange measurements indicate a match. Looks like it could go right on over the spark arrestor.


----------



## MICHIGAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks for your help , I'll look into . 
It's good to know people are still willing to share there knowledge. 
How else would we learn anything.


----------



## GK64 (Nov 22, 2021)

Just wondering if you had a chance to look into the EU6500/7000???
Thanks!


----------



## MICHIGAN (Oct 4, 2021)

GK64 said:


> Just wondering if you had a chance to look into the EU6500/7000???
> Thanks!


 I just ordered ordered one from zombie Box . They said it would fit . Let ya know when I get it . Thanks for your help


----------



## GK64 (Nov 22, 2021)

I sure hope it works the way you want! I plan on exhausting mine thru the steel pole barn, going to be looking for some heat resistant grommet of some sort to help with sealing and vibration. Also thinking of some threaded end to put a cap on to keep bugs out!


----------



## fawest1964 (10 mo ago)

MICHIGAN said:


> I just ordered ordered one from zombie Box . They said it would fit . Let ya know when I get it . Thanks for your help


Did you get the extension from Zombie? Did it work?


----------



## Scott_Can (1 mo ago)

I got the zombie box kit. It does not fit. The mounting holes are not wide enough to align with the zombie box adapter AND the adapter needs something flush to mount with, which this muffler is not.. it had a troublesome ridge.


----------



## GK64 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sorry it did not fit... I was looking at the same one. I will check my spark arrestor number tomorrow and do some more research. I spoke with someone today where I purchased generator and he told me they weld a 1.5" nipple onto the gen and then just clamp hose onto it. Let us know if you find alternatives that don't require welding. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Scott_Can (1 mo ago)

Yeah welding isn't an option for me sadly. The ridge around the middle of the muffler is going to be a problem.. nothing will fit flush to that. Mayyybe I can find a pipe that fits INTO the exhaust port rather than over it..


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

Scott_Can said:


> welding isn't an option for me sadly


If you're not equipped for welding, could you remove the exhaust cannister itself and drop it by a small auto garage or muffler shop to modify it for you? Most are quite helpful in that regard as it offers them something different to work on than what they see daily.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

I saw a YT video where a guy used a floor flange to attach an extention to his muffler. He put high temp RTV under the flange, screwed it to the muffler without tightening it down all the way (maybe about 1/8"-1/4" space full of RTV) and then, after the RTV had set up creating a gasket, he tightened it down more. According to the video it worked fine.
Choose the right size floor flange according to what you are wanting and give it a shot. If it doesn't work out, then you could always resort to having it welded on. Here is an example of a 1" flange...


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Scott_Can said:


> Mayyybe I can find a pipe that fits INTO the exhaust port rather than over it.


That might decrease the size significant enough to cause issues when trying to run near full wattage on the gen.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the only thing on exhaust mods you have to watch the weight and bracing when mounting direct to the engine.
the engines shake a lot during run up and shut down.

a stainless nipple and real good silicone high temp hose at 12 inches long for isolation then go to what ever you need on the exhaust pipe.

some use black gas pipe inside a triple wall gas vent like for a wood stove or water heater.
or if you have the bucks go for stainless wood stove pipe and use a transition from the exhaust hose to the triple wall vent pipe.


----------

